# You HAVE to see this!



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Found this article online, and me being a dog, wolf, nature person, fell in love with it. Also, this is a perfect example of irresponsibility from both the seller and buyer.
My Dad Tried to Tame a Wolf | VICE | United States
Tell me what you think!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

This is a good story. Thanks for sharing it. It's true that you can't keep wolves. It's not fair to the wolf and there are many other problems. Also many are killed because they can't be re-homed. It's tragic because wolves are beautiful animals.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> This is a good story. Thanks for sharing it. It's true that you can't keep wolves. It's not fair to the wolf and there are many other problems. Also many are killed because they can't be re-homed. It's tragic because wolves are beautiful animals.


"You can take the wolf out of the wild, but you cant take the wild from a wolf."


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's incredibly sad.There are several people on the forum that have worked at wolf rescues with interesting and sad stories also.Wild animals are not pets and should be free to live a natural life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are beautiful. But it ought to be illegal to keep wolves or bears or cougars, or lions, or tigers, or poisonous snakes.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

selzer said:


> They are beautiful. But it ought to be illegal to keep wolves or bears or cougars, or lions, or tigers, or poisonous snakes.


You need a permit to own a dog. BUT any other animal, you can buy. Kangaroo snake lizard alligator cougar lion wolf chimpanzee...theyre all victims.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow. Sad and familiar. Lots of broken souls in this story.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here you need an exotic animal permit. And it used to be cheaper than a kennel license. And that was it. No requirements whatsoever. After someone's bear got loose and chewed on a neighbor lady. And another guy had his lion get loose here in Ohio, I think they did make a few more requirements, mostly on caging/pens. 

Every now and again you here it is against the law to raise this or that, raccoons, skunks, etc. And vets will not usually treat them, but you do hear about it all the time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Wow. Sad and familiar. Lots of broken souls in this story.


 Exactly what I was feeling.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

selzer said:


> Here you need an exotic animal permit. And it used to be cheaper than a kennel license. And that was it. No requirements whatsoever. After someone's bear got loose and chewed on a neighbor lady. And another guy had his lion get loose here in Ohio, I think they did make a few more requirements, mostly on caging/pens.
> 
> Every now and again you here it is against the law to raise this or that, raccoons, skunks, etc. And vets will not usually treat them, but you do hear about it all the time.


My cousins friend owns a pet chimp, and my friend owns a snake...Yikes. I dont see the point of having a reptile in the house.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Raquan said:


> My cousins friend owns a pet chimp, and my friend owns a snake...Yikes. I dont see the point of having a reptile in the house.


or a chimp. That should be criminal.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> or a chimp. That should be criminal.


Yeah, A chimp on the news ripped some lady's face off.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

Very sad!


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

kshadow said:


> Very sad!


Indeed it is, but also very touching.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow, a well written article that clearly shows why even with our best intentions, a wild animal is wild and dangerous to live so closely to us.


----------

